# Wood??



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

So as I decide to start building an observation hive, what type of wood restrictions might there be. I was going to use oak. I would stain and finish the outside only. Any problems with that?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Use what you want. Oak is heavier but stronger. I used pine to try to keep the weight down. Lower weight is important as you're invariably carrying the hive outside.


----------

